# Paris Ringroad



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Heading for Spain on Sunday 16.11.08.
Can anybody tell me what the Paris ringroad is like on a Sunday, have done it many times in a truck but that was always on aweekday.
Do they have a weight limit on weekends?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

SanDel said:


> Heading for Spain on Sunday 16.11.08.
> Can anybody tell me what the Paris ringroad is like on a Sunday, have done it many times in a truck but that was always on aweekday.
> Do they have a weight limit on weekends?


Well, I have also done it many times in a truck and also on Sundays before they introduced the Sunday driving home ban.
You will have no trouble on a Sunday and I dont think you will find any weight limit for a M/H on a Sunday as coaches use it all the time.
But why go that way as lots of nicer routes avoiding the Autoroutes


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Paris*

Hi

The Paris ringroad is known as the B.P. - Boulevard Peripherique and circles Paris. There are many exits - known as "porte".

On the approach to the BP you may well see signs such as "BP fluide" - basically it is moving Ok.

Sunday late afternoon to early evening will be bedlam.

Other choice - assuming you are coming from Calais and the A1, leave the A1 motorway near Charles de Gaule airport and follow the 104, signposted as Evry. You can then pick up the A6.

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

With vehicles coming at you from all directions joining & leaving you'll need eyes at the back of your head . . . done it once & believe me once was enough, we now detour well to the east or west of Paris.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

SanDel said:


> Can anybody tell me what the Paris ringroad is like on a Sunday


One Sunday last May I said, "Won't be any trouble on the Peripherique".

W R O N G.

Like the M25. Solid but moving.

I've said the same about M1/M25 on Sundays and been equally wrong.


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replys.
Have done the i104 route think it's Jt 3.
Going on the auto routes we have to make it a quick trip down.
If i can remember right the exit i need is Pont Orleans, the way i used to do it was i know where i'm going so just stay in one lane and let everybody do what they want.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

SanDel said:


> Thanks for the replys.
> Have done the i104 route think it's Jt 3.
> Going on the auto routes we have to make it a quick trip down.
> If i can remember right the exit i need is Pont Orleans, the way i used to do it was i know where i'm going so just stay in one lane and let everybody do what they want.


Remember that vehicles entering have right of way.
I used to do a complete circle on the peripherique twice every week for 18 months and you just get used to it. Just try to miss the rush hours.
But if going to Spain, I certainly would not go that way and I would not use Autoroutes. Not much difference in time at all as the N roads are shorter.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Just DON,T do it :!: :!: It's BAD :!: :!:


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We've done it several times on a Sunday in late December or early January between 1100 and 1300 hrs and it's been fairly relaxed and free-flowing but you need to keep your eyes out for the direction indicators. We follow the Bordeaux signs to stay on track around to the south of Paris and out past Rambouillet. No worse than M25 on a Sunday.

The other route around Rouen is a bit longer but cheaper (re tolls) and very relaxed. If you do this route, the Aire at Brezolles comes at 200 miles after Calais and is a recommended place to stop in safety and it's relatively peaceful.


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

we did it on a Sunday,late last October just after lunch-have done it many times before, but am never doing it ever again- even the husband agreed


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Only travelled the peripherique with our french friend driving his car. Never again - priority from the right seems the norm if you brazen it out 8O If you don't then you can only hear french car horns instructing you to enter the road where there are no spaces - not for me I'm afraid.

If you intend going my motorway, I seem to remember a post here letting us know the Autoroute around Rouen has opened this week. Might be worth checking out?

Sue


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Can anybody tell me what the Paris ringroad is like on a Sunday


In a nutshell-very bl**dy busy!
Did it last year in October and it was a nightmare, and would avoid if possible.
Like Russell I have many memories of the Peripherique as I used to hit it 4 times every week en route to Spain and back, but you really need to have a 6 wheel 12 metre double decker because even the French tend not to argue with them.
Happy days-Have broken down on it with a coach, and the French used to have great fun in suddenly closing it in the middle of the night and forcing you to get off at the next exit (all right, Porte, Russell).
Lost in the midst of Paris with a b great d.deck coach was never my idea of fun!!

Paul


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you checked your insurance?. I seem to recall it is knock for knock or just does not cover you on this road? Only recalling something I was told as a trucker. Not sure if it applies to cars/motorhomes.

In my humble opinion a place best avoided at all costs, they are not even scared of 'pushing' artics out of their way!!! Been there done that and swore I would always drive around the place ever since......


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Peripherique*

Hi, 
The good thing about Sundays is that lorries are banned from French roads, so it should be quieter.

If you are coming from Calais, you only do about 1/4 of the Peripherique anyway, going round clockwise, you join with the A3 at 3 o'clock and leave at 6 o'clock.

Know which Porte or Exit you need - they give you plenty of warning, and there are 3 for the Motorway at the Southern end, so if you miss the first it isn't a problem.

Probably just stay in one of the middle lanes until your Porte comes up.

If you really don't fancy it, there is a very nice Autoroute from Boulogne via Rouen, which avoids Paris altogether and takes about 1/2 an hour longer.

If you cross via Le Havre or Caen you don't need to go via Paris.

We live in France, and though we hardly ever go near Paris, it isn't something we would worry about.

Regards,
Helen


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

> We follow the Bordeaux signs to stay on track around to the south of Paris and out past Rambouillet.


If you get the timing right it's a bit like the M25, busy but "fluide" I always find the best approach is drive like a madman, aim at the next car and try to hit it. The French understand this mode of driving and you'll find you just fit in with the flow of traffic. What ever you do DO NOT HESITATE for a moment. You'll be finished.

Also, at Charles De Gaulle, watch out for the signs to the A3 and signposted Bagnolet, this goes round the eastern side of Paris and joins the Peripherique at Bagnolet. From there follow the signs for Orly and Lyon. That should get you out on the A6 Autoroute at Porte D'Italie or thereabouts.

Everyone should do it at least once, it's an adventure


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Once again thank you all for replys.

To think when i first did it ti was driving with one hand map in other,perhaps thats how i got round it so well, i just looked like a normal French driver.

We have any old dog so it has to be Dover.
Done Rouen for the past two years so would like a change, and this year we will have a car behind. Also we have a site booked at Sulley-sur-Loire.


----------

